# This is Maggie



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thought I would share a few pics of the wee girl that has got me soooo excited!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH look at that tongue....very beautiful little baby


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

So cute! How old, how big?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol not her tongue Amanda it was a pink ribbon that the breeder put on her so we could pick out the pups we were choosing from more easily. Your not the first person to have thought it was her tongue!!!!
She is 5wks old in that pic, not really sure how big she was. Dont get to see her for another two wks yet and Im beyond excited. Hehe! She did have a tiny bit of white on her chest but u cant see it in the photos. Not sure if she will still have it when I pick her up as her breeder said that the white in some of them seemed to be growing out. So will just need to wait and see when we go pick her up. Its really exciting to see how they will turn out. Emma x


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Hi Emma
Your girl is doing great,she wont loose her white markings.What I ment was it was growing out as in SPREADING due to her coat growing..lol
Looking forward to seeing you both again.
Lorna xxx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

me1234567 said:


> Hi Emma
> Your girl is doing great,she wont loose her white markings.What I ment was it was growing out as in SPREADING due to her coat growing..lol
> Looking forward to seeing you both again.
> Lorna xxx


Hi Lorna 
Fancy meeting you on here! hehe! Glad she is doing good. Am soooooo excited. 2 wks today! Im getting all the answers to my silly questions on here. Have spent the last wk blitzing my house in preperation. Cant wait to see you and Maggie soon. 
Emma x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwww so cute and so exciting!!! I was in your situation this time last year having just been to see Betty and waiting to pick her up!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oops! lol ok, cute ribbon...lol.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is gorgeous!!!!!!! I bet you are so excited! xx


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

She looks gorgeous!! Bet you can't WAIT to get her home!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought it was her tongue, I had to go back and have another look, beautiful little baby you're going to have... look forward to seeing more pics x


----------

